
Charityware – Doing Good with Proceeds from Software Purchases - yboris
https://medium.com/@yboris_21681/charityware-doing-good-with-proceeds-from-software-purchases-e48e66a5d1a
======
yboris
Author here -- would be happy to answer questions and discuss.

